#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-06
<lostson> and so the cold moves in
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-07
<sgtd> h00k: good idea
<sgtd> done.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-09
<douglasawh-work> does GChat work with Pulse...since Skype doesn't seem to
<spikeb> im not sure
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-10
<nickmoeck> Ugh, our upcoming governor is a moron
<nickmoeck> "I dont want highspeed rail so give the money to illinois"
<nickmoeck> basically
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-11
<lostson> let it snow
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-12
<lostson> nothing worse than climbing telephone poles in a blizzard
<sgtd> maybe portapotty scrubbing duty on free buffalo wings night
<sgtd> wilugbot: right?
<wilugbot> ...Are you room 7F?
<lostson> sgtd: yeah that would be worse
<sgtd> lostson: so what are you in the business of doing, affixed to telephone poles?
<lostson> cable
<sgtd> gotcha
<lostson> yeah im just a lowly cable guy
<sgtd> lowly?
<sgtd> i don't know how to do cable installs/maintenance.   am i lowly?
<lostson> no i wouldnt think so
<sgtd> i certainly am if i'm a cable guy and i can't do that stuff.
 * sgtd talks in circles
<lostson> ok somehow i got confused here
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-01
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team! | Join our next monthly meeting *TODAY!* Details here: http://v.gd/c8jRsr | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS | Quick links: http://is.gd/dR9qNV
<tsimonq2> Note, until midnight the topic will be inaccurate :P
<tsimonq2> hey guys
<tsimonq2> all prepped
<tsimonq2> just gotta get to my mom's
<tsimonq2> remember, we start at 7
<tsimonq2> !pet
<tsimonq2> ;pet
<DragonEyes> gently tickles DragonEyes for being a good dragon
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-02
<tsimonq2> hey, just a heads up for people *joining* the *Hangout*, the url changed. It is now https://hangouts.google.com/call/rqqgdspzyojqagyhncuzyngwvia
<FastJaguar> Hey!
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: this is gonna be mean
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: gonna be in and out of the Hangout
<FastJaguar> Ok
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: I can hear you, BTW
<FastJaguar> Oh, right
<FastJaguar> Sorry, muting mic
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: we aren't live yet, so big deal :P
<FastJaguar> I know
<adueppen> ayy we're live
<nhaines> LoCo stands for "Local Community"!  LoCo teams and LoCo Council stem from that.  :)
<nhaines> Back when LoCo teams were still new, people would asked if we "worked for Ubuntu".  I'd say "No, we're members of the California LoCo team."
<nhaines> They'd say "'LoCo'?" and I'd say "We're crazy about Ubuntu."
<adueppen> yeah my parents joke with me about that
<adueppen> not really much to say right now
<nhaines> It's a good conference joke, anyway.  :)
<FastJaguar> Not really
<adueppen> maybe a bit off-topic, but the meeting hasn't really started yet: flash player is finally being acknowledged as being pretty much dead by Adobe
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam! we are waiting for you! :D
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: https://hangouts.google.com/call/rqqgdspzyojqagyhncuzyngwvia
<adueppen> I'm Alex, I've been doing some art for the LoCo and I promise I'll turn on my webcam and mic soon.
<nhaines> I'm on the Local Community Council, and I'm just here for moral support.  :)
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20151201
<adueppen> no objections
<tsimonq2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Dec  2 01:14:19 2015 UTC.  The chair is tsimonq2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<nhaines> You can add the earlier logs to the meeting later, when you add it to the wiki page.  :)
<adueppen> we might want to come up with ideas here and then propose it to the list
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<nhaines> Yup, that's the one!
<mikeputnam> proposed: send mail to the mailing list suggesting that our remote LoCo meeting move to 2nd Friday of each month in order to be inclusive to Ian W.
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/NewMemberOrientation
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/MeetingAgendas
<adueppen> ok turning on my webcam here
<nhaines> I recommend redirecting the domain name to the main wiki page immediately.  And then that buys you time while you figure out what to do with the site.
<nhaines> It's better to get some kind of CMS in place to make it easier for contributors, as opposed to hand editing.  :)
<adueppen> I can go make a Github org for the LoCo right now
<nhaines> I definitely agree: figure out whether to use a website and then what audience it will serve.  Pick the tools afterward.
<adueppen> http://ubuntu-california.org/
<FastJaguar> Hello!
<FastJaguar> It is
<FastJaguar> And yes, I am listening
<tsimonq2> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/
<tsimonq2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtctPsfZ1VU
<FastJaguar> Happy holidays!
<adueppen> bye guys
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team! | Join our next monthly meeting *TODAY!* Details here: http://v.gd/c8jRsr | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS | Quick links: http://is.gd/dR9qNV
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Dec  2 02:17:50 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-wi/2015/ubuntu-us-wi.2015-12-02-01.14.moin.txt
<nhaines> Good job, guys!
<tsimonq2> nhaines: could I add to the actual meeting logs generated by meetingology?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: or can I not?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: (or should I just put it right in the wiki page?)
<nhaines> Just put it right on the wiki page.
<nhaines> The meetingology stuff is just to help you out, that's all.  :)
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> nhaines: thanks! :D
<tsimonq2> ThorZ: o/
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: so have a good night!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> nhaines: do you plan on idling here for now on?
<tsimonq2> just curious
<h00k> I managed to core dump my irssi.
<mikeputnam> h00k don't mess around!
<h00k> yeah, well.
<nhaines> tsimonq2: probably not forever, but probably for another day or two until I get tired of having more than 10 windows open in irssi.  :)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: I have 40 :P
<mikeputnam> heh.  i have 3.   #wilug, #appletonmakerspace, #ubuntu-us-wi
<mikeputnam> (not including bitlbee for google talk)
<mikeputnam> i tend to pop into foss channels when i have a question; then idle there for a few days
<nhaines> tsimonq2: haha, I'm fine up to about 19, and then I run out of navigation hotkeys!  :)
<IvanR_> nhaines: http://superuser.com/questions/651677/irssi-what-to-do-if-i-have-more-than-19-irssi-windows
<IvanR_> The article linked from there should cover you for windows 1-80, that should hold you for a while.
<mikeputnam> weechat + buffer.pl  :)
<mikeputnam> https://images.thoughtbot.com/weechat.gif
<mikeputnam> you can just arrow up and down the list at the left
<IvanR_> I'm just getting used to tmux mouse mode, I don't know if I'm ready for an irc client that advanced yet.
<mikeputnam> heh
<mikeputnam> i don't use mouse mode. messes up my vim/copy paste stuff and i haven't bothered to find out how to cope
<tsimonq2> nhaines: in irssi I just either do /win or I have short aliases to bring me places, such as /ts brings me to my channel
<IvanR_> mikeputnam: Inside tmux, I use the mouse to select, C-b ] to paste. For copying outside of tmux, I have keybinds to turn mouse input off & on.
<mikeputnam> inside i just use C-b [ followed by Space to select/yank, then C-b ] to past.  outside i just use normal highlight to copy mouse stuff.
<mikeputnam> s/past/paste/
<tsimonq2> guys, SERIOUSLY? Ctrl + Shift + V!
<tsimonq2> :P
<mikeputnam> tsimonq2: for what? in what?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: irssi and tmuz
<tsimonq2> *tmux
<tsimonq2> I use it as well
<tsimonq2> Ctrl + Shift + V works perfectly fine
<mikeputnam> for irssi maybe.
<tsimonq2> also with a shell
<mikeputnam> which shell?
<mikeputnam> in an xterm?
<tsimonq2> lxterminal
<tsimonq2> I think that I am going to go ahead and send something to the ML about weekly meetings in IRC
<tsimonq2> brief ones
<mikeputnam> cool
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-03
 * tsimonq2 curses at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/779915
<lubotu1`> Launchpad bug 779915 in Launchpad itself "Messages can take days to appear in the MhonArc archive" [High,Triaged]
<nhaines> tsimonq2: My non-core channels move around too much for that, but even then, I'm already in a lot of channels, so I try to prune them regularly.  :)
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: we are having a discussion about a remote activity idea. Here is a link to the ML thread, although LP is notoriously slow in getting new posts updated there: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/msg00055.html
